# Could the search results be worse?



## jybrick (Dec 3, 2019)

So I am in the car looking for self pick fruit farms. So I type in "self pick" and get the following results:










Am I expecting too much when i say to myself WTH? And are the blueberries even ripe now in Vermont?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Come on. You know you want to go on a road trip!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FYI Google Maps search isn't any better.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

jybrick said:


> Am I expecting too much when i say to myself WTH?


Yes


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If I use the old name for Disney Springs, “Downtown Disney”, the nav directs me to Anaheim, all the way across the country. I’m only 15 miles from Disney World.

The funnier one is that “Animal Kingdom” sometimes decides to direct me to some kind of pet store in New Jersey.

And nearly every time I try “ACE“ as in Ace Hardware...that’s practically a mini-game, because you never know what you’ll get.


----------

